# P1091 CEL now, replaced NoX before and car was fine, now this!



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

P0191 seems to be fuel-related. "Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor 'A'"

Why it would have popped up, on its own, after sitting for a few days is beyond me, though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Have you cleared the code and see if it returned?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

JLL said:


> Have you cleared the code and see if it returned?


Yes, Code was cleared, ran fine for a day and then CEL came back on to reduced power. Funny thing is, IF I start car and it says Reduced Power and then turn off ignition, wait a few minutes, IT'll start again with NO reduced power , but the CEL remains on. Its the oddest thing as if the Reduced Power code is not being stored or if it is, its intermittent. When car is NOT on Reduced Power, it runs great. As soon as I see that message, its game over and the car is a slug. DEF tank replaced last year , so I do not believe that's the issue.


----------

